# Highest & Lowest altitudes you have been to



## Gregorious (Apr 21, 2007)

Everyone please post the highest & lowest altitudes you have been to, their location and their height (in metres).....and please be truthful !! 

I'll start:

HIGHEST
1. Sphinx - Switzerland - 3573 m
2. Landour - India - 3500 m
3. Jungfraujoch - Switzerland - 3474 m
4. Eismeer - Switzerland - 3160 m
5. Eigerwand - Switzerland - 2865 m
6. Doddabetta - India - 2623 m
7. Mzaar - Lebanon - 2465 m
8. Ooty - India - 2240 m

LOWEST

1. Dead Sea - Jordan - -418 m
2. Death Valley - USA - -86 m
2. Amsterdam - Netherlands - -6 m


----------



## pilotos (Jan 24, 2007)

Ill continue then 

Highest:

Parnassus mountain-Greece-2250 m
Ossa mountain-Greece-1950m
Pindos mountain-Greece-1650 m

Lowest:

Hm well the sea level, i ve been to Belgium in Antwerp though but i m not sure if its lower than the sea or just on it.

(the altitudes i ve mentioned are not the highest peaks of the mountains just the ones i ve been in)


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Highest

Ebbetts pass, Sierra Nevada, California, USA 2661m
Kronplatz ski area, SudTirol, Italy 2200m
Kitzbuhel ski area, Austria 2000m
Vogel ski area, Slovenia 1800m



Lowest

Channel Tunnel, UK/France -115m
Death Valley, California, USA -86m
Amsterdam, Netherlands -6m
The Fens, Eastern England, UK -4m


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

*Highest*
Nepal, Himalaya - Somewhere between 3000 and 4000 meter

*Lowest*
Poland, Wieliczka Saltmine - -327 meter

(By the way: Amsterdam is not -6 meter, it is nowhere lower than -5. Lowest point in the Netherlands is near Rotterdam: -6,7 meter)


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

Highest
In an aeroplane, 30000 feet.

Lowest
don't really know.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Highest onland... don't really know, Lake Tahoe, maybe?

Lowest, probably a couple dozen feet below sea level - underground car garage


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Highest im not sure, probably one kilometer + in Bosnia or Austira (just passing by in austria though).

And lowest -20+ meters in the red sea with this submarine









If not the öresund bridge's tunnel is lower


----------



## mariano90_arg (Jan 27, 2007)

Highest:
Los Penitentes ski resort, Mendoza, Argentina: 2.580mts.

Lowest:

I don't know.. 0mts. ¿?


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Highest:
Snow lake, Pakistan: 5150m
Gondogoro la, Pakistan: 5500m
Juliper peak,Pakistan: ~5400m
:banana:

Lowest:
never paid attention to it.


----------



## Gregorious (Apr 21, 2007)

^^ where are u from kbboy?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

planes don't count!

Lowest:

Wieliczka mine, near Krakow, Poland -327 m

Highest:

Pitztaler Gletscherbahn, southwest of Innsbruck 3440m.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Deepest:
Elbetunnel Hamburg, 28m below the Elbe river -> ca. 25m below sealevel

Highest:
Mount Etna, Sicily, ca. 2050m above sealevel (just a bit higher than the station "Rifugio Sapienza"). I didn't climb as high as I could due to lack of time.


Is the Wieliczka Saltmine really 327m below sealevel? Or just below the local surface?


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*Highest: 

Espejo Peak, Mérida, Venezuela (4.765 m)

Lowest:

Probably underwater in the beach :nuts: (-2 m)*


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

Highest:Mt Yulong,Yunnan Prov. China

5596M










Lowest:

Shanghai 4m


----------



## Beca (Oct 12, 2006)

Highest: Musala - Bulgaria - 2925 or 2974.1m above the sea level

Lowest: Adriatic sea - cca 5m bellow the sea


----------



## NullVier (May 8, 2007)

Highest: Pico de Teide, Tenerife, Spain, 3.700 m
Lowest: Nordkapp tunnelen, Norway, ~-212 m


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Highest

1. Jungfraujoch, Switzerland: 3,471m
2. Etna, Sicily, Italy: ~3,300m (a short way under the crater)
3. Tioga Pass, CA, USA: 3,031m

Lowest

1. Badwater Basin (Death Valley), CA, USA: -86m


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Seems my highest spots is among the lowest here! 

*Highest*

Serra do Rio do Rastro, Brazil - 1460m

*Lowest*

Any beaches - Sea level

Never been under the sea level!


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

Mount Everest.
Death Valley.


----------



## Gregorious (Apr 21, 2007)

^^ No!! Seriously ??? :righton: :master:


----------



## Kane007 (May 30, 2006)

Highest.
1. 10,000 feet (3,048 metres) solo sky diving 
2. 1750m+ Lake Louise, Alberta, Canada.
3. 1730m The Remarkables, Queenstown, New Zealand.

Lowest.
I guess maybe 1 or 2 metres below sea level snorkelling!


----------



## CanadianCentaur (Jun 6, 2003)

Highest anywhere:
3055 m (10,023 ft) - Haleakala, Maui, Hawai'i.

Highest in Canada: 
2729 m (8955 ft) - Sunshine Village Ski Resort in Banff National Park 

Highest highway:
2035 m (6671 ft) - On the Icefields Parkway through Sunwapta Pass, just south of the Athabasca Glacier in Jasper National Park. The toe of the Athabasca Glacier and the interpretive centre well across the highway are just under 2000 m (6562 ft) in elevation as well.

Lowest anywhere:
Through the George Massey Tunnel several metres under the Fraser River between Richmond and Delta, BC (Greater Vancouver).


----------



## Kane007 (May 30, 2006)

^^ Ah, I forgot. I've driven that tunnel also. That's the highway that connects to I-5 and goes into Seattle. So that would make this my lowest place. Wikipedia states "lowest point is 25 m (80 ft) below sea level."

Just searched and found Waterloo line in London is 23.5 metres below sea level. So that's deepest I've ridden. Though some of the subways in Hong Kong and Singapore may also count.


----------



## Gregorious (Apr 21, 2007)

Ramses said:


> *Highest*
> (By the way: Amsterdam is not -6 meter, it is nowhere lower than -5. Lowest point in the Netherlands is near Rotterdam: -6,7 meter)


I say -6m because, in the hotel where we stayed, it showed a mark on the wall where the water level actually is! And it was 6m high


----------



## czm3 (Dec 4, 2004)

Gregorious said:


> I say -6m because, in the hotel where we stayed, it showed a mark on the wall where the water level actually is! And it was 6m high



You probably caught it during high tide. Tides are quite extreme on the north sea.

My Highest

Mt. Kilimanjaro 5895 meters
Homestake Peak (colorado usa) about 3980 meters

Lowest
Death Valley California -86 meters (amazingly enough, when I was there, it was raining, something that only happens every couple of years!)

Wieliczka mine, near Krakow, Poland -327 meters??? I was here in 1998. Absolutely amazing place, however, the tunnels are over 300km long (Wiki) and the deepest depth is 327 meters. As a tourist, you dont go anywhere near that depth... :nuts: However, those 327 meters are below the surface, not sea level. Krakow has an elevation of 219 meters above sea level. Basically, if you toured this mine, you were above sea level the whole time.


----------



## bzzy (Jun 26, 2006)

Highest: Schwarze Schneide 3.340 m Sölden Austria
Highest road: Tioga pass Yosemite NP Californa 3,031 m

Lowest: probably somewhere in Death Valley, but we didn't visit the lowest part because we where there on a motorcycle and the rental company adviced us not to drive through Death Valley NP.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Highest = 30,000ft+, airplane
Lowest = 0?, beach


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Highest: 3883 m Klein Matterhorn (Zermatt) Switzerland
Lowest: -410 m Dead Sea


----------



## Fakroef (Mar 9, 2007)

Highest


----------



## Fakroef (Mar 9, 2007)

Highest: Licancabur 5100m in Chile
Lowest: -70, -90m Coal Mine in Brazil


----------

